# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  November 2013



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2013)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​
Wanted:

Mini-subs for CFB Gagetown  _".... For the supply and delivery of six (6) Diver Propulsion Vehicles to the Department of National Defence (DND), Combat Training Center (CTC), Canadian Forces School of Military Engineering (CFSME) in Oromocto, New Brunswick .... All the deliverables must be received on or before March 31, 2014 ...."_ - more details in attached bid document excerpt
Someone to help do research on ship & sub hulls  _".... Defence Research Development Canada (DRDC) Atlantic has a requirement to provide research and development (R&D) on an "as and when requested" basis in the area of naval platform structures. This requirement includes modeling and analysis of the full range of loading mechanisms and response effects experienced by naval platform structures, and development of specialized modeling and analysis software for ship and submarine structures and structural subsystems. DRDC also requires training support in the application of specialized software tools for naval platform structures ...."_ - more details in attached bid document excerpt


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2013)

Wanted:  input from industry on fine tuning CF selection testing


> …. Public Work and Government Services Canada is requesting feedback to better understand the industry on a requirement for the Department of National Defence on the Development of a Forced-choice Adaptive Personality Measure.  The intent is to obtain preliminary feedback for the development of  an Adaptive version of a personality measure that is linked to the Trait Self Descriptive-Personality Inventory (TSD-PI).  The TSD-PI is a factor-level measure of the five factors  model of occupational personality, currently used by the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) for general entry-level selection of applicants, and for in-service selection to specific CAF occupations. The measure has been adapted from the Self Description Inventory (SDI), originally developed by the United States Air Force as a measure of the Big Five personality factors ….


More in the bid docs here


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2013)

This from the company news release:


> Revision Military, a world leader in protective soldier solutions, has won the competitive bid to supply the Canadian Forces with new, lighter weight ballistic plates. This body armor will provide troops with superior, highly durable protection while lightening their in-theatre load. Initial deliveries for this contract are anticipated for April 2014. The contract also includes 5 option years.
> 
> In addition to the Batlskin® Bullet Resistant Plates, the contract calls for the supply of special training plates along with a carrier in which soldiers can readily transport this equipment when it’s not required to be worn.
> 
> ...



More on a bit of work the company did for the CF last year here


----------



## Navy_Pete (8 Nov 2013)

A/OPS and JSS ISS Industry Working Group

_As Canada develops its requirements for the In-Service Support
(ISS) for two new classes of vessels, the Arctic/Offshore Patrol
Ship (AOPS) and the Joint Support Ship (JSS) Canada will
continue to engage with Industry to obtain relevant advice and
recommendations. This advice may be taken into consideration in
the development of future solicitation documentation for the
competitive procurement of ISS for AOPS and JSS.  

The intent of this LOI is to identify capable and interested
Respondents to participate as members of a joint- industry and
Government of Canada Arctic/Offshore Patrol Ship (AOPS) and
Joint Support Ship (JSS) In-Service Support (ISS) Industry
Working Group (AIWG).  Suppliers will self attest to their
suitability for AIWG membership in accordance with Section 9 of
this document.  The AIWG will assist the Government of Canada
(GOC) in shaping the technical requirements of the future
competitive RFP process and resulting contract by providing
advice, information and recommendations.

Delivery Date: 28/11/2014_

Link is here; https://buyandsell.gc.ca/procurement-data/tender-notice/PW-AO-009-24104

If you look at the pdf at the bottom, you can see the outline of the concept of support, which will be refined based on industry feedback.  Pretty extensive, but that's the idea under the ISSCF policy for the CAF now.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2013)

Wanted:

Bar, Service Ribbons x 28,150
4,000 x _"multi purpose combat knives"_ - specs here
Electric utility vehicles for Petawawa and Richmond, Ontario - some details in the tech specs here
Man-portable medium-wave and Large-wave Infrared Camera Systems (plus training to use them) - more in the specs package here
PR help for a "protection against WMD" project  _".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for a Senior Communication Specialist for the Chemical Biological Radiological and Nuclear (CBRN) Defence Omnibus Project ...."_ - more on the services required here, and some backstory on the Omnibus Project here
Input from industry on fine tuning CF selection testing  _".... Public Work and Government Services Canada is requesting feedback to better understand the industry on a requirement for the Department of National Defence on the Development of a Forced-choice Adaptive Personality Measure.  The intent is to obtain preliminary feedback for the development of  an Adaptive version of a personality measure that is linked to the Trait Self Descriptive-Personality Inventory (TSD-PI).  The TSD-PI is a factor-level measure of the five factors  model of occupational personality, currently used by the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) for general entry-level selection of applicants, and for in-service selection to specific CAF occupations. The measure has been adapted from the Self Description Inventory (SDI), originally developed by the United States Air Force as a measure of the Big Five personality factors ...."_ - more in the bid docs here


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2013)

Wanted:  someone to fix up the National War Memorial  _".... The project consists of filling the present crawl space under the monument with un-shrinkable concrete, to reinforce the structure above. At the same time, the presently existing electrical conduits will be relocated and consolidated into a newly created Electrical Vault at the edge of the crawl space with direct outside access. Similarly, existing sprinkler lines will be relocated to the surface. An upgraded drainage system with re-established   connections to the existing drains and ultimate connection to the municipal storm system,  will also be undertaken in this phase of the project ...."_ - more from media here
_".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the acquisition and initial support of Satcom on the Move (SOTM) systems.  The SOTM systems, consisting of mobile and transportable Satcom terminals, will provide long range voice and data connectivity between deployed vehicles and Tactical Headquarters or Command Posts.  The requirement is for an initial quantity of 110 mobile Satcom terminals, 5 transportable Satcom terminals (Hubs) and associated logistics support with options to procure up to 106 additional mobile Satcom terminals and 3 transportable Satcom terminals (Hubs) ...."_ - more details in the RFP package (250+ pages) here, and via the PWGSC Info-machine here


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  _“…. The Contractor is required to provide the Department of National Defence with commercial off-the-shelf Deployable Climate Control Shelters System (DCCSS). The DCCSS must be a modular shelter system consisting of individual small and large sized shelters, interconnecting pieces and the necessary supporting systems. Each shelter must be equipped with an independent heating, cooling and lighting system. The shelters have to be delivered to four delivery points located within 300 km from Ottawa, Ont ….”_


Do we have a winner?  This from canadianmanufacturing.com ....


> An eastern Ontario firm has been awarded a $3.5-million contract to build 38 deployable shelters for the Canadian military.
> 
> HDT Expeditionary Systems Ltd., of Belleville, Ont., won the contract to provide the deployable, climate-controlled shelters and connectors to link them together that will be used as living space, as well as space for medical treatment, workshops and command and communications operations for Canadian Armed Forces personnel working both at home and abroad.
> 
> ...


.... with a bit more detail (and politician statements) from the PWGSC Info-machine here.


----------

